# mongetes del ganxet sortint de l'olla



## ohquenick

_mongetes del ganxet sortint de l'olla_

Hola a totes i a tots. He llegit aquesta frase i crec ja teniu prou contexte. El que me sorpren es allò de "sortint de l'olla". Què vol dir això?
Us agrairia qualsevol comentari.


----------



## Bevj

No ens has donat contexte .
On has llegit la frase i ens pots donar la oració completa?
Gràcies


----------



## ohquenick

Ah, jo pensava què estava prou clar. Ho he llegit en el llibre de el Toni Basas i descriu un àpat; i "mongetes del ganxet..." és no més un plat del menú.


----------



## LoQuelcomiste

No veig cap sentit a la frase que el que tindria en castellà «saliendo de la olla»: que les mongetes surten de l'olla. Interpretacions possibles en veig dos: o bé sobreïxen de l'olla plena, o bé vol indicar que passen directament de l'olla al plat. És clar que en matèria de mongetes no sóc cap expert.

He llegit en un blog-receptari (Cuina Generosa) que conté la recepta això:
_
(...) el costum de coure els llegums a casa s'està perdent.
És cert que les conserves han millorat molt i (...) en moltes botigues es pot comprar gra cuit d'una qualitat excel·lent, però (...) no hi ha res com el gra cuit a casa. I menjat acabat de fer._

Per tant, em decanto per la segona. Són mongetes (blanques) fetes a l'olla casolana, i no comprades en conserva.

PD: «Només» va tot junt.


----------



## ohquenick

Moltes gràcies. He llegit una altre vegada el menú i trobo que s'ha escrit en un estil una mica antic, mireu:

Amanida de tomàquet i calçots, cors de carxofa a la brasa amb romesco, embotits de pagès i coca de pa de Folgeroles, mongetes del ganxet sortint de l'olla amb rosta de cansalada i botifarra del perol, ous ferrats amb patates rosses i sobrassada, callos de ministre, cap i pota de vedella, arròs de marisc i les postres de l'Escribà. Begudes, vi, cafès, aigües i licors. 

(És un esmorzar per a una persona!)

Pot ser que sigui una expresió que vol dir que les mongetes s'han fet ara mateix que no s'han fet ahir ni abans d'ahir.


----------



## LoQuelcomiste

No ho veig pas antic. Sí que és cert que sona estrany el nom del plat, però suposo que és el que té per tradició i sonava més normal quan es feien més sovint. 

Ara, com a esmorzar no és pas poca cosa, de segur, eh!


----------



## Bevj

Sembla que és una recepta coneguda i té nom propi.
Mongetes del ganxet sortint de l'olla
Però no explica l'origen del nom.
Fa bona pinta


----------



## Doraemon-

Tampoc no em sembla cap expressió comuna (tipus "acabades de fer" o així). Amb el que ha posat en Bevj sembla molt clar: és el nom d'una recepta concreta. Ben trobat.


----------



## allende

Per afegir una mica més d'informació:
Mongetes del ganxet són un tipus de mongeta
_Mongeta del Ganxet: varietat amb molta tradició a Catalunya, es cultiva a la zona de la Selva, el Vallès i el Maresme. És de color marfil i de gra mitjà, de textura fina i cremosa. Té una producció i consum limitats. Es desconeix l’origen d’aquesta mongeta I, fins fa pocs anys, era un producte més de la pagesia, que les cultivava només per a consum propi. A pesar del retrocés de l’agricultura, les mongetes del ganxet han augmentat la seva producció gràcies al prestigi adquirit els últims anys. El preu és elevat._

Crec que tradicionalment es deia "sortint d'olla" (no sortint de l'olla) i vol dir acabat de fer (potser _del fogón al plato_ en castellà?), com deia LoQuelcomiste. Un parell d'exemples:
_La col també guanya si es menja just acabada de bullir; eixint d’olla o sortint d’olla, com se sol dir...
Els dies de cada dia a casa menjàvem vianda (verdura), el primer dia *sortint d'olla*, el segon fregida amb cansalada, i al darrera, invariablement, un tall..._


----------

